# Cowls...am I out of step?



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I see many people posting photos of the lovely cowls they have created, and dozens of patterns on Ravelry and allknits. Are these items so popular? Should I be thinking about making them for gifts?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I know they're popular with knitters! General population, I'm not sure. But personally, in Chicago when the wind is blowing, they are wonderful because they hug my neck, yet there aren't a couple long tails of a scarf to contend with.

(If you're into colorwork and/or double knitting, a Cowl is a terrific project. I'm working on the Paganino right now.)


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I know all the ones I gift here in New England are used. No scarf tails to deal with and they can be used in a drafty office or home if your necks gets chilled - again no tails


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> I know all the ones I gift here in New England are used. No scarf tails to deal with and they can be used in a drafty office or home if your necks gets chilled - again no tails


No tails is a plus for the knitter, too! I grow tired of knitting a scarf long before it's finished!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes very popular


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't like cowls myself, but some of my relatives do, so I make them. I love looking at them because so many creative sts/patterns are used and I can get ideas.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I wear one when I'm riding on the back of Dear Husband's motorcycle in chilly weather. A scarf doesn't work in that situation. Cowls (aka neck warmers, aka gaiters) keep that wind from getting inside.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

jvallas said:


> No tails is a plus for the knitter, too! I grow tired of knitting a scarf long before it's finished!


You sound like me. I have a lovely scarf about a third done which may very well become a cowl. I do admire the scarves I see here but I find the back and forth for 5 or 6 feet becomes a chore. When I hear of a learner knitter starting with a scarf I suggest they try a smaller project such as a cowl or headband first so they will have the gratification of a finished item sooner. 
One type of scarf I enjoy knitting is when the cast on edge is the scarf length. The width depends on how many rows you wanth to knit/crochet. One skein makes a 6 inch wide skinny scarf, 2 skeins about 12 inches wide and 3 skeins makes an 18 inch wide wrap.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

LizR said:


> One type of scarf I enjoy knitting is when the cast on edge is the scarf length.


Yes, I've seen that style of pattern, and it is a good idea. I could end the scarf sooner if I got tired of making it.

Judging by my Unfinished Objects, I've discovered that I really do not like to make big projects like afghans and scarves. So I resist my urge to start another. I get a lot of pleasure out of finishing small projects, like cowls, hats, mittens. And I like portable projects. The simplest neckwarmer I make is just a tube of *k2, p2*. I call it my no-brainer, and I work on one at times when I need that sort of project.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

LizR & MartyCare, I'm with you 100%. I have a _wonderful_ Doctor Who double knit scarf started that I just adore, and I know I'm never going to finish it. Much as I really wish i would.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> ...and I know I'm never going to finish it. Much as I really wish i would.


 Well, you could... (like I'm giving you advice that I should heed myself) work on it for a half hour every other day, or when you watch a TV show you watch or listen to every week. I've started ripping out. I know, it's a shame, but hey, I enjoyed working on the project, so it was not a waste of time. I get a liberated feeling from taking something off my to-do list, and having the yarn and needles to use for something else.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MartyCare said:


> Well, you could... (like I'm giving you advice that I should heed myself) work on it for a half hour every other day, or when you watch a TV show you watch or listen to every week. I've started ripping out. I know, it's a shame, but hey, I enjoyed working on the project, so it was not a waste of time. I get a liberated feeling from taking something off my to-do list, and having the yarn and needles to use for something else.


That's genuinely really good advice, except that I have probably over 30 unfinished projects. So I'd need 15 hours each day to work a little bit on each of them! ????


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

There are some really pretty patterns out there. Go ahead and make one and I'm sure you won't stop there. And yes, no tails and that is a plus. Enjoy.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

A cowl can really seal up the neck of your jacket or coat, and double the warmth of that garment just by blocking the heat loss out of the neck.

They're comfortable and warm and, as pointed out, don't have tails to get caught in things or unwind to leave you chilly when you have your hands full.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in south Texas, but our prayer shawl group also knits for Native American heritage assoc (their website is in my signature block). I think cowls may be a good item for them. Now I have a good reason to knit them.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

To me, cowls are better than scarves when doing winter sports because scarves come unwrapped and get in my way. A deep cowl can also be pulled up over your head and larger ones can be pulled down over your shoulders when it is chilly inside.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have even used scarf patterns and turned them into cowls. Seems they would be warmer (for my family in TN) and safer for everyone by not dangling or falling off.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I gift them to my daughters and one cousin and they love them!!! I live in So,. Cal and wear them as well.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They make me too hot. But they are popular with the 30-45 yrs age range.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I love knitting cowls and I have come to realize that I love wearing a cowl. I can go without a jacket sometimes because I have a cowl on.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well my daughters are almost 50 and 54, my cousin 69 and I am older than her. Love wearing cowls.


ParkerEliz said:


> They make me too hot. But they are popular with the 30-45 yrs age range.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Personally I don't like them and here in Bundaberg I don't think they are very popular due to our sub tropical climate.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I work at a downtown retail store and I see tons of women coming into the store with cowls on. All styles, all colors, all lengths. Cowls and ponchos are hot items right now. I'm knitting one for myself to go with the other 6 or so cowls I knit last winter. They are a fun and fairly quick project.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

jvallas said:


> That's genuinely really good advice, except that I have probably over 30 unfinished projects. So I'd need 15 hours each day to work a little bit on each of them! ????


Set the 1/2 hour limit per item, but only work on one or two till they are done, swapping in a new project into the same time slot as you finish each UFO.
You probably already do that.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The one time I wore a cowl, while shoveling snow, my glasses fogged up. I prefer a scarf in winter, because my coat buttons, and I wear it underneath to prevent the cold getting in, or I can wrap it around my neck, while wearing a sweatshirt to shovel snow, and my glasses don't fog up. The charity I knit for wants scarves and hats, so I don't knit cowls. I don't consider a scarf a big project, and prefer to do lace, cables, or some pattern with a little interest. Cowls and shawls are two very popular knitting projects that I don't make, because I don't use them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

misslucille40 said:


> Set the 1/2 hour limit per item, but only work on one or two till they are done, swapping in a new project into the same time slot as you finish each UFO.
> You probably already do that.


No, I like something I've never seen before. That's how I end up accumulating UFOs. I've got several project pages on Ravelry called Learn a Thing a Week" - a clue into what I enjoy about knitting! ????

Committing to the half hour actually kind of spoils it & makes it more like a job for me. I realize everyone doesn't feel this way.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> The one time I wore a cowl, while shoveling snow, my glasses fogged up. I prefer a scarf in winter, because my coat buttons, and I wear it underneath to prevent the cold getting in, or I can wrap it around my neck, while wearing a sweatshirt to shovel snow, and my glasses don't fog up. The charity I knit for wants scarves and hats, so I don't knit cowls. I don't consider a scarf a big project, and prefer to do lace, cables, or some pattern with a little interest. Cowls and shawls are two very popular knitting projects that I don't make, because I don't use them.


How does the cowl make your glasses fog up? I'm not doubting you, just can't quite figure it out.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

MartyCare said:


> Yes, I've seen that style of pattern, and it is a good idea. I could end the scarf sooner if I got tired of making it.
> 
> Judging by my Unfinished Objects, I've discovered that I really do not like to make big projects like afghans and scarves. So I resist my urge to start another. I get a lot of pleasure out of finishing small projects, like cowls, hats, mittens. And I like portable projects. The simplest neckwarmer I make is just a tube of *k2, p2*. I call it my no-brainer, and I work on one at times when I need that sort of project.


Marty that's my go-to neckwarmer too. Sometimes I will do a 2 stitch cable twist on the K2 every 5 or 6 rounds. That pulls it in nicely for a snug fit.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

LizR said:


> Sometimes I will do a 2 stitch cable twist on the K2 every 5 or 6 rounds. That pulls it in nicely for a snug fit.


 Yes, I can picture that! Maybe just cable twice, at center, would give it some structure, tighter at the neck where the neckwarmer folds over. It depends on where I am (in my car, at a meeting, in the book I'm reading...) when it's time to do the cable. And I don't usually know where halfway is, because I don't know how long it will be until I run out of that partial skein of yarn. I really like that idea. That would add a bit of interest to very routine project.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

jvallas said:


> How does the cowl make your glasses fog up? I'm not doubting you, just can't quite figure it out.


 I can picture it. When it's really cold, like it is when I'm shoveling snow, I'd have the cowl pulled up over my nose. Then my warm breath would rise from the cowl, right inside my glasses. But hey, among all the hassles and inconveniences of winter, what's a little fog on glasses?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MartyCare said:


> I can picture it. When it's really cold, like it is when I'm shoveling snow, I'd have the cowl pulled up over my nose. Then my warm breath would rise from the cowl, right inside my glasses. But hey, among all the hassles and inconveniences of winter, what's a little fog on glasses?


Oh, of course! Now I can picture it!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> I can picture it. When it's really cold, like it is when I'm shoveling snow, I'd have the cowl pulled up over my nose. Then my warm breath would rise from the cowl, right inside my glasses. But hey, among all the hassles and inconveniences of winter, what's a little fog on glasses?


But sometimes, when it's cold enough, it's nice to have something long enough that you _can_ pull it up over your nose if you're desperate enough.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

most cowls and infinity scarves are basically straight pcs, either knit in the round, or sewn end to end (some with twist, some not) when you're finished. This means you get to play with that cute stitch you wanted to try out, or practice your lace knitting, or just play with yarn color and texture combos. And, like scarves, they never go out of style.... so whether short to wear just as a 'smoke ring' (from the 60s, and soooo flattering) or whether you want it to be 3 ft across so you can loop over your neck 2 or 3 times and even pull up one loop over your head and ears when outside, you simply can't go wrong.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I love cowls. I have a few moebius type, some loose and others tighter round the neck. What I did last year was to make stranded cowls, like necklaces, as Christmas gfits. They were well received. In fact had requests from friends and friends of friends! So i branched out into Vannas Glamour,Moonstone knitting up very well. Also sequined yarn which my neighbour admired . The pattern was a free one on Ravelry but think it has been amended and is now a pay for. If you are interested in more details PM me. The Russian Rings again free on Ravelry is another pattern you might want to check out.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My daughter loves them. She lives in Boston and says they keep her warm, and are also safer.....no long tails to get caught in subway doors.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

My granddaughters ( in their 20s) Love them.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

grandmatimestwo said:


> My daughter loves them. She lives in Boston and says they keep her warm, and are also safer.....no long tails to get caught in subway doors.


So much safer when skiing or sledding especially for children. I have sewn neck gaiters(neckwarmers) from Nordic fleece for friends. Adults and children love them on windy days. For a friend's elderly father in NYC I knitted a neckwarmer and also gave him a fleece gaiter. He wears them layered on cold winter days.

:sm01:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Cowls are popular around here, some more like medium length infinity scarves rather than close, snuggly cowls. The wind NEVER quits here in the high desert of Northern Nevada. Scarves with tails aren't seen much around here that I've noticed. 'Course, I don't get out much. LOL

Marge


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

YES!!!!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I think I see what you mean. I've knit many scarves and hats, even gloves, but never a cowl. First of all, you have to put it over your head. Second, I like to wear a scarf but I think most people don't really know how to wear a scarf. My idea is to put the tails of my scarf UNDER my coat. That way it's like wearing two additional sweaters on my chest. And it keeps MY CORE (heart, lungs, etc.) nice and warm--which keeps the rest of me warm. What do you think?


m_azingrace said:


> I see many people posting photos of the lovely cowls they have created, and dozens of patterns on Ravelry and allknits. Are these items so popular? Should I be thinking about making them for gifts?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Cowls are good when you want something around your neck but don't want a long scarf. I have had a ton of orders for them.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Plus they are a pretty fashion statement.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, they are popular. My daughter likes them for the office. Many times the office is chilly and the cowl, if it isn't too big is just the think.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have for the past few years and include fingerless mittens, my preference though is infinity scarves. Many of the younger generation wear those with just a heavy sweater or the layered look.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

I love cowls. I've taken many scarf "patterns" and just made them into cowls by knitting in the round. I love the fact that you just slip it over your head and presto, not tying, arranging, etc., like a scarf. They are warm and practical.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Ohhhh! Talk about instant satisfaction...they are so fun to knit. I've done all kinds: pull over the head, buttoned, Infinity, short Infinity, lacey, solid, cabled.... just so much fun.

Not only do I give them away to family who appreciate them, I wear a lot of them and they really keep you warm.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

m_azingrace said:


> I see many people posting photos of the lovely cowls they have created, and dozens of patterns on Ravelry and allknits. Are these items so popular? Should I be thinking about making them for gifts?[/quote
> 
> I live in KY & wear then during cold weather. They are great for keeping your neck warm & easier to get off & on than a scarf wrapped around your neck.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

I posted a free pattern for one back in 1999, created for the husband who ran year round in Massachusetts weather.

It quickly became one of the most popular patterns on my old website, with people who ran or did winter sports, spent time working outside or waiting for public transit particularly liking not having the inconvenience of scarf ends in the wind.

My cowl is a bit more snug than the fashion cowls and infinity scarves, and is a big hit with guys. I've knit a dozen to date for my nephews and nieces who snowboard or ski, or shovel snow (in Buffalo, NY). https://kbsalazar.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/darthscarf.pdf

Go for it. -K.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I love cowls, I love making them and wearing them. I find them to be a nice fashion accessory since so much of what I wear is black. I also find them practical ( no tails falling all over the place) and warm. I often wear one at night sitting at home and it make me feel cozy warm even if the temp is on the cool side. The important thing about cowls is to "face"test the yarn before you make it. Make sure it is soft and not scratchy or itchy.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm from central Texas & have never had to shovel snow! But I do ride my Harley all year long, even in 27 degree weather a time or two, & once through snow in Raton Pass from NM to CO. I made a cowl specifically for those times. I made it with a smaller circumference than the pattern called for so it would fit snugly. It's 2 strands of yarn knit together for extra warmth. I tried a scarf, but at speed the ends work lose & flap. This can be dangerous, not just annoying, when on a motorcycle.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

m_azingrace said:


> I see many people posting photos of the lovely cowls they have created, and dozens of patterns on Ravelry and allknits. Are these items so popular? Should I be thinking about making them for gifts?


They're popular because, I think, they are relatively quick to knit in most cases, they're versatile (can be long or short, so maybe doubled), knit in the round usually so if you like to do that it's a plus, and people like them. Cozy around your neck when it's cold without tails to tuck in or fly out. If you enjoy knitting in the round you should definitely consider making some!


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

I wear them. I like fine lacy ones that are big enough to go the neck twice - hope that makes sense. Small thicker ones are fine for wearing with coats in winter as they don't have tails to fly around in the wind.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

CCNana said:


> I love knitting cowls and I have come to realize that I love wearing a cowl. I can go without a jacket sometimes because I have a cowl on.


Me too. Lots of times I can wear a cowl and a vest and forget the coat. I hate coats! Good thing I live in the South


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

They're very popular in my world.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Watch the news. You will see person after person wearing them in the colder weather. My son wears his all the time and so do I.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not so much a cowl person, but my two sisters in New England are. Easier to wear than scarves and quite warm. Depends on who you are and where you live. Riding motorcycles in winter is a great opportunity to wear a cowl and keep warm, even here in Texas!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I've made a number of cowls and really enjoy knitting them vs a scarf. They are popular, from the smaller sizes to the longer ones you can wrap around the neck a few times. I suggest you try one and see if you like knitting them.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't like things bunched up around my neck so I don't wear cowls there, however, I like one pulled over my head in late autumn when the winds are strong. I'm cold when temps are below 72 degrees. I don't like to wrap things around my neck since I feel it restricts my head movement so I knit shorter scarfs that go around my neck once and tuck down into my coat to cover my chest. I've found when my chest is warm I'm comfortable.


----------



## GErkel (Jun 24, 2016)

Cowls can be wonderful! My thought is to consider the wearer. Does the hairstyle suit taking a cowl off and on? I'll wear a cowl while out running errands but not when going to work. Actually, though, for work I have a cowl that buttons closed. While I love the warmth of the cowl, I'm careful of when to wear it. And, I certainly agree the previous writer's comments about knitting those long scarves! I'm currently knitting a thin triangular scarf 70 x 22, which decreases two stitches every row.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

jvallas said:


> That's genuinely really good advice, except that I have probably over 30 unfinished projects. So I'd need 15 hours each day to work a little bit on each of them! ????


make a list Judy, and mark them off one by one, and before you know it they'll all be done. lol


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I loved reading this thread. I am a new knitter, just about 3 months now. I have knitted several hats - its easy and I enjoy it. I did try a scarf for my son's fiance and got tired of that after about 6 inches. It was too ambitious. I love the idea of the cowl. Both my sons and their girls live in Colorado - I live in SW Florida so no cowls for me. Can any of you suggest an easy cowl pattern - I think my sons and their girls were wear them as they ski, etc. I have done well by videos. If you could suggest the kind of needles I should use, that would be great too. I have been usings the 16 inch circulars for the hats but do have some larger ones. Thanks!


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I loved reading this thread. I am a new knitter, just about 3 months now. I have knitted several hats - its easy and I enjoy it. I did try a scarf for my son's fiance and got tired of that after about 6 inches. It was too ambitious. I love the idea of the cowl. Both my sons and their girls live in Colorado - I live in SW Florida so no cowls for me. Can any of you suggest an easy cowl pattern - I think my sons and their girls were wear them as they ski, etc. I have done well by videos. If you could suggest the kind of needles I should use, that would be great too. I have been usings the 16 inch circulars for the hats but do have some larger ones. Thanks!

I don't know why this duplicated and I don't know how to delete it. Sorry!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to do *K2, P2* around and around on a multiple of four stitches. I like 88 sts with worsted weight, but there's some flexibility there. Now I like a pattern better, because it flares a bit to stay tucked into the coat. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-neck-warmer-8


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

My 30-something year old daughters introduced me to cowls in the last couple of years and I am hooked on wearing them too--much easier to put on and arrange than a scarf, and they look cool--but feel warm. In warmer weather, with fabric of some kind, they are called infinity scarves.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't really see how the long loopy cowls keep your neck warmer than a scarf. I do use (and made as Christmas gifts for everyone one year) what I would call a neck warmer. They fit closer to your neck and ill fit ubder a jacket, but are wide enough to pull up over your face if needed.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love, love, love cowls. Love to knit them and wear them. I have made dozens and dozens; long and short; for gifts and myself. I wear them to add a pop of color the winter garments and because I use a cane I don't have to worry about scarf ends blowing about or even tripping me.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> Love, love, love cowls. Love to knit them and wear them. I have made dozens and dozens; long and short; for gifts and myself. I wear them to add a pop of color the winter garments and because I use a cane I don't have to worry about scarf ends blowing about or even tripping me.


I also love the fact that they are easier to tuck into a pocket or purse especially the neck warmer type.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

We love them here in Chicago because you can make various weights for different seasons (i.e. Fall & Winter). They hug your neck and you can pull them up to cover your head and ears when it's windy without having hat head. Your hair doesn't get mussed up. The kids wear them down around their shoulders in class for extra warmth. Multiple uses for one accessorie. If I make one it disappears because one of the girls grab it. They love them.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I love them, made several, the first one I made, garter stitch, lion brand homespun, I cast on maybe 30 stitches, knit till I ran out of yarn. Its a little long, but I can wrap it 3 times, or 2 or once and put it over my head. Works great for me, brainless knitting. Believe it or not it gets cold here. Make good gifts too. I'm 64, so I think they work for all age groups. But I have wild and curly hair, i.e. my hair is always a mess so it's not an issue, lol


----------



## ETNknitter (Feb 15, 2016)

I personally don't wear cowls, but my sister does and I see them on several ladies here in my town.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Love cowls! They are like instant coffee, dosen't take a long time to make, almost instant gradification! So far have made a lot for grands, they are in St. Louis, Chicago etc. they are in constant use at this time of the year. I have even made them for friends and have gotten great results. Personally, I have gotten used to wearing them also, I find them easier ro wear and more portable.

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Once the cold weather hits in the northeast, I wear one every day. I don't like them to be bulky though.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, here's the lowdown....I have a granddaughter who is a senior in college, a fashion editing and graphics major in Boston, and she said she feels the long scarves with two ends are coming back, but the infinities and cowls are still popular!! Yay. I get so bored doing 6' of the same pattern. She's been on target so far.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I made Cowls for my Christmas and I know for sure they were worn quite a bit!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I like that they don't fall off a hanger or slide off.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes cowls are very popular...and there are many styles to chose from...just take a look at the free ones on ravelry (a good place to start...Cowls never get caught in a subway door and they stay put!! I stitch the ends of favorite scarves together to make them cowls when requested...they definitely are here to stay!
julie


----------



## gdooley1124 (Sep 10, 2016)

This is my go-to cowl. Easy, quick, and you can make it any size you want. I made several for Christmas presents this year...guess I'd better do one for me????

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/champagne-cowl


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Viwstitcher said:


> I'm in south Texas, but our prayer shawl group also knits for Native American heritage assoc (their website is in my signature block). I think cowls may be a good item for them. Now I have a good reason to knit them.


I don't see what Native American Assn. You mentioned.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I think they are cumbersome. A keyhole scarf fits snugly and no tails to contend with.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Personally I love cowl because they are so versatile - can wrap the long ones around your neck for extra warmth or even around your head kind of like a hood and they're great for shopping because you can unravel them when your inside and not have to worry about them falling off your neck. You can also make the shorter ones deep enough to pull over your head as a hood ;-)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

wendyinwonderland said:


> ...First of all, you have to put it over your head.


I make a Cowl that buttons closed.

But you make a good point of the extra warmth a scarf provides under your coat.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

kbsalazar said:


> I posted a free pattern for one back in 1999, created for the husband who ran year round in Massachusetts weather.
> 
> It quickly became one of the most popular patterns on my old website, with people who ran or did winter sports, spent time working outside or waiting for public transit particularly liking not having the inconvenience of scarf ends in the wind.
> 
> ...


Nice - thank you! I'll bet that knit below make it cushion-y soft.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> I'm from central Texas & have never had to shovel snow! But I do ride my Harley all year long, even in 27 degree weather a time or two, & once through snow in Raton Pass from NM to CO. I made a cowl specifically for those times. I made it with a smaller circumference than the pattern called for so it would fit snugly. It's 2 strands of yarn knit together for extra warmth. I tried a scarf, but at speed the ends work lose & flap. This can be dangerous, not just annoying, when on a motorcycle.


Just ask Isadora Duncan.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I am not a cowl fan, don't like to put it over my head. I would much prefer knitting a scarf and wrapping it around. Personal preference.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

B4 said:


> make a list Judy, and mark them off one by one, and before you know it they'll all be done. lol


I don't really worry about them being done. I prefer investigating new stuff. Once in a while, I do get a bee in my bonnet to finish one.

Which is not to say I don't have any completed work. I think I have about 400 Ravelry pages up. A lot of that is not horribly complicated things, though! And includes experiments.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, they are popular. I sell more cowls at my craft shows than I do scarves.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Cowls are very popular. A long wool scarf takes forever to knit but it's basically only used for one purpose. A cowl, both short and long not only protects you from the cold and wind but is also a fashion statement. You can knit longer cowls with thinner yarn to compliment an outfit, you can wrap it around or leave it long. There are no long tails to deal with. Cowls take almost no time to knit, there are beautiful lace patterns you can incorporate in it and they are fun to knit.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I love to make scarves-not so much cowls. I have made cowls but I am now "over it". I myself might wear a scarf if it is below zero. But not a cowl-I would feel like I am being smothered. I am 78 yo, and I still stay way too hot. A big coat is usually too much for me to wear. Just usually a heavy sweater. If I wear a coat and am going shopping, the coat is usually in the car. I am just one of those people that stay in an overheated state. Ha, ha.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

m_azingrace said:


> I see many people posting photos of the lovely cowls they have created, and dozens of patterns on Ravelry and allknits. Are these items so popular? Should I be thinking about making them for gifts?


I love them because they do not fall off your neck and into the gutter when stepping out of the car.
If using a scarf pattern, just do a provisional CO onto a smooth yarn that holds the live sts.
Knot the yarn, so that it does not get pulled out, and do a 3-Needle BO when finished knitting.
OR, change your pattern to knit in the round; both are easy.
Good luck


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I see many patterns, gorgeous, for cowls. I do not like them myself as I like scarves to be close to the skin. I do see many people wearing them.


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

I especially like long ones, or perhaps it is "wide" rather than long. The bunch up around your neck, and if it is really windy, you can pull one edge up over your head to make a hood-like thing. Very cozy


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Great way to use odd assortment of yarns.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have issues with my neck and am supposed to keep it warm. I do not like anything on my neck. A light weight, very loose cowl works better around the house since I don't have scarf ends to catch in the gas burners, rose thorns, etc. I do prefer a soft scarf over a cowl.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have made several for my daughter she loves them.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I like cowls to wear personally because they are hard to lose as long as you're wearing them! :sm04:

Also they are a fun way to try out a new stitch pattern. I had knit the bow tie scarf/keyhole scarf which is short and I liked that better than long scarves. I started out with lightweight sock yarn crocheted cowl in a filet pattern - cool in spring and fall. then worked in to cables and twist and Feather and fan worsted weight neck warmers, now making longer chunky yarn quick knits for snow shoveling. 

As far as glasses fogging up- it happens - but not with the smaller cowls, which are just like turtlenecks - without the sweater! I used to love turtlenecks but they don't look good on me anymore - so I can wear a cowl for the warmth, and remove when I'm inside. :sm02:


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't read all the pages of this topic, so someone else may have mentioned this, but a cowl is very flattering for the wearer. Covers wrinkles, loose skin, etc. much more pleasantly than a turtleneck does (and doesn't choke you). If you still need to be convinced that they are currently au courant, the Oct.31 issue of Time magazine has Gretchen Carlson wearing one on the cover. marilyn


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

Cowls are nice for knitters because many of them are quicker to knit than scarves are to knit! They are very nice for those who live in colder areas because they keep your neck nice and toasty. I find a lot of the patterns are quite tall and bulky. I knit them about 8-9 inches tall so they can scrunch down a bit. I like to knit the cowl in the round with circular needles. As far as the length of the circumference, it's nice to be able to loop it twice around the neck if it is windy or cold or wear it with the longer, singular loop like a scarf with no tails to deal with. Perhaps you could make yourself a cowl and try it out. If you like it, then you might be more enthused to make cowls/infinity scarves for gifts.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

They are all the rage around here. I see lots of garments with cowl necklines. I will probably not get to making one until they are out of style. I have too many WIPs to finish first. MN


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I enjoy making them, but I look terrible in one, so don't use them. I do give them as gifts.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I agree with everyone here--cowls over scarves. Of course, it depends on where you live?? this is for cold country mostly. I made a matching hat and cowl for my son last Christmas and he loves it. He bikes even after the snow falls so it's comfy, warm and easy to wear. You can pull it up over your nose when temps get far below freezing--some are even large enough to pull up over your head! Definitely something to look into.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=cowls


----------



## Leslie Ryan (Aug 25, 2016)

I love cowls as I can try out different stitch patterns, also, no matter the size, it will fit somebody. Like them for kids as do not have to worry about ends getting caught in doors, etc.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Just ask Isadora Duncan.


We can't. :sm17:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

If I didn't live in the tropics I would prefer these to scarves myself.....and like some-one already said, you can make them in any stitch pattern you like.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I love them. (My personal favorite to knit and wear is the Stockholm Scarf - it says scarf, but it's a cowl. Free on Ravelry.) I'm making the Inclination by Scott Rohr for my soon-to-be 18 year old son for his bday. He skateboards and it'll be so much more convenient for him to wear, and therefore likely that he will, without the trailing ends of a scarf. Give 'em a try. Nice, quick work-ups. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inclination-2 http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stockholm-scarf


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

I knit cowls as well but I sew the two ends together but I do not like the seam line look. How would I do them on a circular needle?


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I know they're popular with knitters! General population, I'm not sure. But personally, in Chicago when the wind is blowing, they are wonderful because they hug my neck, yet there aren't a couple long tails of a scarf to contend with.
> 
> (If you're into colorwork and/or double knitting, a Cowl is a terrific project. I'm working on the Paganino right now.)


I just checked out the Paganino and it's beautiful. Please post a photo when you're done. Aloha... Bev


----------



## CynthiaSindall (Aug 16, 2012)

Initially I thought of a cowls as a fashion statement instead of winter outerwear, but I have become convinced that they are very practical and a good choice for charity knitting. First, they can be knit in a simple rib as a neckwarmer or knit bigger around and deeper, so that they can be pulled up to cover the head and neck. Secondly, they are safer with no loose ends to trip on or get caught in something. Third, they are a more economical use of yarn for charity work. One skein of worsted can make a hat and neckwarmer for a child.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

blawler said:


> I just checked out the Paganino and it's beautiful. Please post a photo when you're done. Aloha... Bev


I'll try to remember!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I have even used scarf patterns and turned them into cowls. Seems they would be warmer (for my family in TN) and safer for everyone by not dangling or falling off.


I do that often too. I usually design my own and it is amazing how some of them turn out. I don't make them long as most of my friends and family like to wear one that sits quite closely around the neck. I do them on circular needles and just go for it as far as patterns are concerned. they are fun, don't take too long and are well received as gifts.
Here is the size I usually make. We are on Vancouver Island and it gets very chilly and sometimes quite damp so this size works well. It can be pulled up over the head if it is really cold out. When we were in Alberta I made all the cowls double either by a wider knit which could be folded in half or double knitting. Here it isn't necessary. I hope this helps. I don't have make up on my eyes to match. Not sure how it happened to make it appear that way!

:sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm12:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I have tons of patterns for cowls, some really nice ones and I just cannot seem to knit one. I have started several and always end up ripping them out. I have no clue why, but I just can't seem to finish one.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> I have tons of patterns for cowls, some really nice ones and I just cannot seem to knit one. I have started several and always end up ripping them out. I have no clue why, but I just can't seem to finish one.


Mysteries like that happen to me sometimes, too.

I frequently have no idea why.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I knit many cowls, both long and short, and I also knit scarfs. I have posted several on KP. I will being selling many of these items soon; several for charities. About half of what I sell are cowls/scarfs. They are still popular in my area (thin, thick, short, long.)


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I do. I make them for Christmas gifts. Got one or two made already. Made several the past two years. If you make them light weight and lacey girls wear them to work.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> I'm in south Texas, but our prayer shawl group also knits for Native American heritage assoc (their website is in my signature block). I think cowls may be a good item for them. Now I have a good reason to knit them.


Thank you for mentioning Naha... I will be sending a package to them soon, thanks to you. :sm23: :sm24: 
Julianne


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in the desert, and tho most winter days aren't that cold, when the sun goes down... it does get chilly. I wear my cowls shorter, and love the way they fill in the neck of a t-shirt or v sweater. I also make/wear shawlettes. I don't use bulky yarn mostly.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jvallas said:


> No tails is a plus for the knitter, too! I grow tired of knitting a scarf long before it's finished!


So do I! But I spent the weekend with 2 14yo's and the scarf I was FINALLY finishing was claimed by one of them. PTL!! :sm09:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

People love cowls here in southern California.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I know they're popular with knitters! General population, I'm not sure. But personally, in Chicago when the wind is blowing, they are wonderful because they hug my neck, yet there aren't a couple long tails of a scarf to contend with.
> 
> (If you're into colorwork and/or double knitting, a Cowl is a terrific project. I'm working on the Paganino right now.)


What a great design :sm24:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've seen them on some people, but we are mostly in Fla. during the winter, so seeing them "In action" is not known at this time


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't like to wear cowls. A scarf is more versatile.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

arkynana said:


> What a great design :sm24:


A clearly written pattern, too.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

NewYorkBarb said:


> I knit cowls as well but I sew the two ends together but I do not like the seam line look. How would I do them on a circular needle?


It's pretty simple- cast on, join the beginning and end stitches and knit around until finished. Of course there are those fiddly bits, when getting started, so here are some videos I've used. You will need to choose a length of cable to work on - 16 inch will work fine for small close to the neck cowls, just like 16 inches works for hats - and best part is no needing to change to DPNs. Magic loop will work fine for any size cowl - but there's a learning curve for magic loop. I like traveling loop because the extra cable loop just travels around - making cowls perfect for using this technique. Traveling loop is easy to learn; I used it first for hats, -I looked it up was using it immediately. Later, got into the 2 at a time techniques - using 2 circulars and the magic loop, which I use all the time now.

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos scroll down page to magic loop section traveling loop is there too. 




 = very pink on joining in the round.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Just simply love cowls. They keep you nice and warm and there is no tail hanging about.


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

Three days ago I asked a question and not a reply. That is fine I will get an answer elsewhere


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

NewYorkBarb said:


> Three days ago I asked a question and not a reply. That is fine I will get an answer elsewhere


Martyr answered you, look up 2 replies!

:sm16:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

NewYorkBarb said:


> I knit cowls as well but I sew the two ends together but I do not like the seam line look. How would I do them on a circular needle?


Check out martyr's reply


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

NewYorkBarb said:


> Three days ago I asked a question and not a reply. That is fine I will get an answer elsewhere


Not three days. Yesterday, October 24 at 17:17.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

NewYorkBarb said:


> Three days ago I asked a question and not a reply. That is fine I will get an answer elsewhere


 Can't be expected to answer on your time table. Now you demand an answer on the 25th for a post you made on the 24th. *entitled* wow.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

ute4kp said:


> Can't be expected to answer on your time table. Now you demand an answer on the 25th for a post you made on the 24th. *entitled* wow.


Good point. Many members here do not read every day because of time constraints or other issues that come up in life. in my experience, most reasonable questions do get replies, and frequently multiple replies.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm hoping we might stay on topic here, which is the popularity of cowls. 

Thanks to all for your delightful and encouraging replies. My next project is going to be a cowl of some type, using yarn from my stash. 

Grace.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I have found that after the first few comments, I don't get emails on the posts I was following. I have to click on "watched topics" to follow after that.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pAnnieD said:


> I have found that after the first few comments, I don't get emails on the posts I was following. I have to click on "watched topics" to follow after that.


Have you checked your "notification setting" in your profile?


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

It is on - this one came................ weird


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pAnnieD said:


> It is on - this one came................ weird


Hmmmm. Maybe if you submit your question as a thread of its own, someone who knows might come up with an answer. (They're less likely to see it in a thread about a cowl.)


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

pAnnieD said:


> I have found that after the first few comments, I don't get emails on the posts I was following. I have to click on "watched topics" to follow after that.


I think that if you don't look everyday - that is don't respond to a notification- then they will not send another. I used to have email notification, but stopped just go to home page every day and look at what I want. My email queue is much shorter now! :sm16: :sm17: :sm20: :sm09:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I think they are brilliant, as I have always used a scarf, but find the ends tangle, and get stuck in coat zippers, but this year with a shocking cold, I asked hubby to go buy me one, and gee they are wonderful. Now all I have to do is find an easy one to knit myself. Preferably in 8 ply yarn as I have heaps of that.

Di


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Am making a cowl and scarf set for my college bound nieces. One is in Buffalo, NY; the other two are in Northern Maryland and Northern NJ. The weather is getting very cold in NY and NJ though not so much in MD. The winds can get to be quite frightful.


----------

